# Part IV: Revell 68 Ford Mustang GT



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*WOW!....After all these years, its not as good as what I've seen here but for me and at 53 am just shock to the way it came out....:thumbsup:*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Part II*

































*Thanks anybody!*


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

That looks great! Awesome build! The first outside picture it looks like a real car!


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Thanks*



dge467 said:


> That looks great! Awesome build! The first outside picture it looks like a real car!


*Am getting there slowly, and I have many project to come too before the spring and summer...there so many things I need to learn and I know am in the right place to do just that....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

It looks really good. Your photography's great, too. I'll look forward to seeing your next project.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

Paper Hollywood said:


> It looks really good. Your photography's great, too. I'll look forward to seeing your next project.


*With the snow that we're getting now and until the weekend too, I think I'll be done with all three of my projects....lol!!!...but Thank you for your kind comment on my return to a Great Hobby, and Great American Muscle Cars.....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Dig the torque thrust rims!


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

Skymnky261 said:


> Dig the torque thrust rims!


*thanks buddy!...I painted it to make it different to what the kit had to offer....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

camaro75 said:


> With the snow that we're getting now and until the weekend too, I think I'll be done with all three of my projects....lol!!!


I knew some good must be coming from all that wretched weather you folks are having up there. Hang in there.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

Paper Hollywood said:


> I knew some good must be coming from all that wretched weather you folks are having up there. Hang in there.


*Hoorah!!!!....:thumbsup:....but now am in pain...:lol:*


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I see more models in your future, nice work.


----------



## QuicksilverDC (Jan 11, 2009)

dge467 said:


> That looks great! Awesome build! The first outside picture it looks like a real car!


My exact thought I had to do a double take and go wait a minute it's the kit:thumbsup:


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*WOW?...thanks*



QuicksilverDC said:


> My exact thought I had to do a double take and go wait a minute it's the kit:thumbsup:


*Thank you very much for that Mr.QS, I try to bring more of the outdoor pixs in both my Diecast and Plastic, so both New and Old (well like me who is returning to the Hobby)...more ideas and excitment to the hobby that most forget that there is more than just Building a fine looking Classics like these. As a kid I remember picking up my Father's Life Magazine just for the Cars Ads, I would go crazy and try to menic the same idea thru my Model Cars. Now at 53, I'm doing just that but this time thru my hands and lens....:thumbsup:*


----------

